# aimez vous jojoleretour?



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

tout est dans le sondage


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

Narciciste?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le sondage





:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

mon dieu


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu



Où ça...?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

ah non !! pas partout sinon, j'appelle Gribouille !


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

Il est marrant ce sondage.


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

est-ce possible d'aimer un amiénois...

mes ex répondent non !!


mon actuelle sait que je ne suis pas amiénois !!! quelle horreur que d'imaginer celà !!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est marrant ce sondage.




  Ne me dites pas que vous avez voté ????  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

en tout cas, moi j'ai voté... 


mais c'était pas le même sondage !!!!


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Où ça...?


dtc
Dieu est Amour, Dieu est tout autour de toi: par devant, par derrière, en dessous, au dessus :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dtc
> mais dieu est tout autour de toi, par devant, par derrière, en dessous, au dessus :love:


Ton Dieu est une Partouze géante ?!!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ton* Pieu* est une Pardouze géante ?!!



:rateau:


----------



## ikiki (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ton Dieu est une Partouze géante ?!!



Pourquoi crois-tu que mon avatar arbore un si large sourire


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

j'aimerais tant que ce sourire soit aussi arboré par un visage d'ami commun


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais tant que ce sourire soit aussi arboré par un visage d'ami commun



Comme me le confirmait récemment quelqu'un que j'estime, l'automne aura été cruel.


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Ouah, les résultats sont terribles !


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

ah, j'ai de la chance alors ! 

bon, sinon, quelqu'un connait Amiens ici ? 

parce que faut faire quelque chose pour jojo !!

aller lui payer une bière au Gavoille un soir de concert ou à la Lune des Pirates, chais pas mais faut faire quelque chose !


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est marrant ce sondage.


tiens un nouvel avatar pour rezba!!!
mais qu'est ce donc cette fois ?

sinon, jojoleretour... mmmm mais il revient d'où? il revient de quoi? il revient de quand ? 
amusant le petit bucheron mais bon ... ça sent l'autocélebration pour se faire un nom ... tiens je vais m'en pondre un fil éponyme moi aussi:rateau: ! 
et puis moi des fois on me dit "jojo" alors hein!! :mouais: 
bref , quelle drole de question !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Faut lui payer des bottes en béton ouais. J'en ai marre de faire le ménage. Je sais qu'on n'est pas à Ex-Libris ni à Apostrophe, mais faudrait élever le débat là. Ça devient urgent...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

'tain j'ai loupé ce fil ...

Bah tant mieux !


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Il vaudrait mieux que jojoleretour ne voit pas les résultats 

Et puis y'a énormément de gens qui ont voté


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'ai loupé ce fil ...
> 
> Bah tant mieux !




Je me disais la même chose...

J'ai pas encore voté


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*Je vais avoir le bon goût*
de ne pas voter.







:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais avoir le bon goût*
> de ne pas voter.



Alors j'ai mauvais goût... 

 le nombres de votants...que du mauvais goûts... 

Me sent moins seul :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*Jojolesurvivant*
serait-il la réincarnation de Caliméro ?







 
:hein:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jojolesurvivant*
> serait-il la réincarnation de Caliméro ?




Le doute est permis  :love:


----------



## AOSTE (5 Décembre 2005)

Avec le vent picard tu risques de prendre de l'altitude.
Bon vol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le sondage



Monsieur Jojo.
Une personne bien inspirée m'a dit un jour que l'on grandissait quand on avait compris qu'il ne fallait pas chercher à plaire à tout le monde... Si ça peut te servir...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le sondage




je connais pas jojoleretour donc je ne peux pas repondre au sondage


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de voir ce fil...

Alors, jojo est en manque d'amour?
tiens, cadeau :


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

j'aime beaucoup le score de ce sondage :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Punaise, Mackie !!!! T'aurais pas oublié deux lettres, t'aurais eu tout bon...


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le score de ce sondage :love:



Oui, j'ai fait joujou. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Punaise, Mackie !!!! T'aurais pas oublié deux lettres, t'aurais eu tout bon...




pardonne-le : il a coché la bonne case


----------



## Imaginus (5 Décembre 2005)

On aime tous jojo finalement car nous sommes ici 


_Et entre deux plaques de béton cellulaires ? :rateau:  _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> _Et entre deux plaques de béton cellulaires ? :rateau:  _



... Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question, mais je me demande dans quelle mesure le béton cellulaire ne possèderait pas encore une certaine flotabilité...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

l'homme qui aimait les boucs a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai fait joujou


Faudra que tu passes les clés de la machine à rendre les sondages cons encore plus cons


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question, mais je me demande dans quelle mesure le béton cellulaire ne possèderait pas encore une certaine flotabilité...


Je confirme...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question, mais je me demande dans quelle mesure le béton cellulaire ne possèderait pas encore une certaine flotabilité...




tu me deçois pato    

le beton , cellulaire ou pas , c'est depassé!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, mais on va pas se faire chier à faire de l'urbanisme pour envoyer un mécréant par le fond tout de même ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Certes... Surtout qu'il est tellement plus sûr de faire appel à des artisans confirmés pour sous-traiter ces tâches ô combien avilissantes...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

faut juste noter l'endroit car ca grouille vite de gambas après


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Les meilleures... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Donc on peut enfin répondre à la question :

Aimez-vous jojoledétour ? non, mais les gambas oui.

C'était pourtant pas si compliqué...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Si en plus la technologie nous aide...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

Tu saurais comment faire pour rajouter la rubrique dans le sondage du gars Jojo? ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Je sais mais ne peux point... faudrait commanditer un évêque ou un truc de la sorte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

En tout cas, la gambas, ça c'est un sujet! Il y a tellement de façons de la cuisiner ; toutes plus délicieuses les unes que les autres... Et puis c'est diététique, bourré de bon phosphore pour la tronche...


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais ne peux point... faudrait commanditer un évêque ou un truc de la sorte.


Suffit de demander, surtout que là, faut profiter, c'est les soldes. :love:

J'ai pas mis "non, mais les gambas oui" sinon on pourrait croire que les gambas aiment jojo...  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

http://www.lagambas.com/


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

Je veux changer mon vote et voter pour les gambas flambées.


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah, j'ai de la chance alors !
> 
> bon, sinon, quelqu'un connait Amiens ici ?
> 
> ...



J'habite aussi compiegne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

j'ai cedée sous la pression : j'ai votée les gambas !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas mis "non, mais les gambas oui" sinon on pourrait croire que les gambas aiment jojo...  :rateau:



Et quand on sait que confusion est mère de polémique ; c'est une sage décision...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fait ce sondage pour rire .
En tout je me suis bien amusé :love:
Euh remarque con ne prend pas de feminin!!
Et j'ai pu constater que vous avez tous un sens de l'humour assez developpé!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

ah nan ca c'est mes couilles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

... Et tu nous a bien eus, petit sacripan...


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> J'habite aussi compiegne



c'est possible de changer de vote?...parce que là..


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

vive les gambas :love:


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

*"**Jojo* est un petit garçon de sept ans. Avec son meilleur ami Gros Louis, il t'invite  dans son site"

je comprends tout maintenant.


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

non 19


----------



## Imaginus (5 Décembre 2005)

Je passe actuellement en revue les methodes d'elimination les plus radicales. 
J'hesite toujours entre la force de frappe nucleaire et la soupe aux asperges de ma belle mere.:rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

attention, le specimen est immunisé contre les armes bactériologiques : il est né dans un environnement propice aux maroilles, boulettes d'avesnes et Vieux Lilles... 

je le sais bien : tout pareil pour moi !


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention, le specimen est immunisé contre les armes bactériologiques : il est né dans un environnement propice aux maroilles, boulettes d'avesnes et Vieux Lilles...
> 
> je le sais bien : tout pareil pour moi !


Je suis né a Compiegne (dans l'oise (60)) je suis a amiens pour mes etudes!!


----------



## golf (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ce sondage pour rire .
> En tout je me suis bien amusé :love:
> Euh remarque con ne prend pas de feminin!!
> Et j'ai pu constater que vous avez tous un sens de l'humour assez developpé!!!


Tu as fait un copier/coller à partir de quel fil :mouais: :rateau: 
Parce que t'es ni le premier ni le dernier à nous la servir celle là


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est moi meme qui l'ai fait!!!


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je suis né a Compiegne (dans l'oise (60)) je suis a amiens pour mes etudes!!



et sinon tu mesures combien ...

ZZZzzZZZzzZZZz


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Ah non ! Pas le questionnaire de Proust !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

1,75m


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> 1,75m



et tu aimes faire du poney?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> 1,75m



Wouah, t'es grand. Et ta couleur de cheveux?
Bon, je sors...


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

Et les films de gladiateurs... Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs mon petit jojo?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Oh ! Un nain !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Et la corde à n½uds ? hein ? Et la corde à n½uds ?


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et les films de gladiateurs... Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs mon petit jojo?



Ceux avec le torse huilé ??? :love:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ceux avec le torse huilé ??? :love:



je vois que monsieur est un connaisseur :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> et tu aimes faire du poney?




tiens, ça me rappelle quelqu'un...

toi aussi tu couches avec des poneys patamach ?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Un nain !!!!!




tu aimes les coups de boules rouges force 11 ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est divisé par deux, en rouge, mais si on y ajoute les miens...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Ben désolé mais vous faites quand même un peu office de nains, tout 11 ou 14 que vous êtes. On pourra en parler autour d'un bière, mais ça changera rien


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

11 ou 14?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

ouais mais deux nains de 1,69m qui te boulent rouge à 11 et 14, ça se voit quand même !


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

[mode foutage de gueule] je fais 1m73 et je boule a 15 [/mode foutage de gueule]


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Y joue au basket le matou ?


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Y joue au basket le matou ?



non c'est un ancien légionnaire


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [mode foutage de gueule] je fais 1m73 et je boule a 15 [/mode foutage de gueule]




t'inquiètes, on va s'occuper de toi mackie !


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça me rappelle quelqu'un...
> 
> toi aussi tu couches avec des poneys patamach ?



poules, loutres, poneys ...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

et les chats, tu aimes les chats?


----------



## Nobody (5 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est un ancien légionnaire


 
A-t-il des poches longues et étroites le long de ses jambes de pantalon?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Un nain !!!!!




pffffffff connais rien toi a la diplomatie !!!!!!   

on dit pas nain mais : tu es grand un metre et un bouchon !!!   





ps : je boule vert a 9 .....en rouge sera 4 ou 5 ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

4


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *poules*, loutres, poneys ...


Attention à l'omelette quand même :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Attention à l'omelette quand même :rateau:



c'est surtout la grippe aviaire qu'il doit redouter... mais tant qu'il met des préservatifs et qu'il n'embrasse pas la-dite poule


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Faut surtout éviter de lui bouffer le cul d'après ce que j'ai entendu au 20 heures...


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Quel dommage... interdit de croupion  C'est la biquette qui va être contente


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Décembre 2005)

Mais comment j'ai pu rater un sujet pareil ? 

_Qui c'est qui a trafiqué les résultats ?_


----------



## valoriel (5 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _Qui c'est qui a trafiqué les résultats ?_


un ancien violet


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans le sondage



NON!

Tout est dans tout! (et réciproquement).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment j'ai pu rater un sujet pareil ?
> 
> _Qui c'est qui a trafiqué les résultats ?_




tu as vu ???????    

jojo a voté pour sois meme     






pfffffffff plus de personnes honnetes par ici !!!!


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

Que veux-tu il s'aime tellement, il a pas pu résister   :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu il s'aime tellement, il a pas pu résister   :love:


*Erreur !*
il a voté pour lui pensant qu'il serait le seul à le faire.


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

en parlant de vote.
j'ai recu ca par mail.

Honte à toi Mr STONE!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de vote.
> j'ai recu ca par mail.


Ca fait un peu royal canin (rabin ? ) la photo du chat


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Déjà bue.. mais elle me fait toujours rire


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

Mince j'ai déjà voté mais j'aime bien les gambas aussi 

On peut revenir sur son vote ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Nan. On en fera un autre. Celui-là il commence à me soûler un peu en fait... Puis en plus globalement, tout le monde s'en fout.


----------

